# Sudden restlessness and panting



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

A few days ago, Joey started becoming very restless. He tries to sit on one of his beds, but then jumps up and starts walking around the house. He keeps wanting to go upstairs to our bedroom (where he sleeps) or down to the basement. He has some trouble with his back legs, so we don’t want him doing too much climbing.

We’ll talk to the vet, but was wondering if anyone on the forum has experienced this.

Joey is 13; still has his appetite. He’s on the following:

Metacam for the past seven weeks
Apoquel for about a year
Glucosamine/condroitin for the past seven weeks
Vitamin E, Omega 3 for seven years

Thank you for any help you can provide.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Check his gum color. I would go to the vet immediately for this


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

His gums and tongue are pink.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It sounds to me like your dog is in pain.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

He's an older dog, things can go south very quickly. See the vet ASAP.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Those are signs of pain.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Metacam has a laundry list of side effects. If you google metacam side effects restlessness, you will find some other breed forums that note the same symptoms. They cannot settle, as they are in distress because of the drug.
Or at 13, the possibility of things going south pretty fast...yes, but 13 on Metacam, well IMO I think that will accelerate it


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Took Joey to the vet today. Heart and lungs are good. She feels, based on the symptoms we described, that he’s experiencing senility. She gave us some options; we’re starting him on Anxitane, which is a supplement that should calm him down. 

Since he accidentally pooped on the vet’s floor, we asked to have the stool tested (two months earlier than scheduled).


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Cheerful1 said:


> Took Joey to the vet today. Heart and lungs are good. She feels, based on the symptoms we described, that he’s experiencing senility. She gave us some options; we’re starting him on Anxitane, which is a supplement that should calm him down.
> 
> Since he accidentally pooped on the vet’s floor, we asked to have the stool tested (two months earlier than scheduled).


This came on suddenly, though? My 12 y/o has some senior issues. But nothing that came on suddenly. One of my friends came over and she acted kind of overjoyed...she knows this woman but it isn't one of "her people" that she should have been so happy for...I just knew she was confused and thought it was someone else. I did a bunch of trick dog stuff with her for fun and then suddenly she started doing tricks in the ring at a rally trial, bless her heart. I don't know how she mistook a down signal for wave but she did, and then she realized that wasn't what I had told her to do so she started running through her entire repetoire of tricks one right after another. I just told her that she won and decided maybe it was time for her to stop competing

This sounds like discomfort to me. Did you run bloodwork? An ultrasound would tell you a lot about what's going on.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> *This sounds like discomfort to me*. Did you run bloodwork? An ultrasound would tell you a lot about what's going on.


Yes. And the first go to would be symptoms of the Metacam.
Using this for acute injuries for a few days...maybe, but to use as a senior has arthritis drug and for 7 weeks. Nope.
Much better that can be done. G & C supplement is not enough. And the drug would mask if the supplement was working


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

GatorBytes said:


> Yes. And the first go to would be symptoms of the Metacam.
> Using this for acute injuries for a few days...maybe, but to use as a senior has arthritis drug and for 7 weeks. Nope.
> Much better that can be done. G & C supplement is not enough. And the drug would mask if the supplement was working


Metacam is my go to for the dogs and I have NEVER had a vet tell me to use it daily for more then 10 days! I can tell you that for all of my prescriptions for the multiple dogs I have gotten it for they say to use as needed. 

It produces a catch 22 for chronic pain. The dog feels good so over does it and creates more pain.


----------

